# ISO Flavored Olive Oil Use



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

I was gifted with 375 mL of Extra Virgin Olive Oil, flavored with Blood Oranges.  I am looking for some suggestions, besides salad dressing.

How would you use this?


----------



## Chef Munky (May 8, 2011)

Reading too many soap making books. My first thought was.. Send it to me!  I'll make Dish washing liquid with it.

Will these do instead?

Blood Orange Olive Oil Recipes

The Olive Oil Place

Munky.


----------



## Claire (May 8, 2011)

I had a similar problem a couple of years ago; my local gourmet store has an "olive oil bar" and I succumbed to temptation and then went what the heck?  

I think it would be good to lightly sautee some veggies in it and serve over pasta or rice, hot or cold.

Marinade some chicken strips or shrimp in it, then either grill or bread and sautee, broil, or bake.  

Toss some with some already steamed/boiled shrimp for an appetizer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

Chef Munky said:


> Reading too many soap making books. My first thought was.. Send it to me!  I'll make Dish washing liquid with it.
> 
> Will these do instead?
> 
> ...


 

Thank you, thank you!

I'm making this one today: Chilled Soba Noodles with Mandarin Oranges

Sometimes you just need that little extra nudge in the right direction.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

Claire said:


> I had a similar problem a couple of years ago; my local gourmet store has an "olive oil bar" and I succumbed to temptation and then went what the heck?
> 
> I think it would be good to lightly sautee some veggies in it and serve over pasta or rice, hot or cold.
> 
> ...


 
Oh yes, I wander into a place called "Oil & Vinegar" on occasion...I come out with all kinds of odd things.  Had a grapefruit oil once, it was really good.  And the vinegars...oh my!

Some green beans with blood orange instead of lemon would be good!

Thanks, Claire!


----------



## luvs (May 8, 2011)

i'm in agreement w/ the green beenz. have you thought of asparagus?
couscous? 

i, too, am one whom buys this _stuff_, these random food items, & them i'm like, 'okayyyy, now how'm i gonna use _this_?' allows for plenty of kitchen creativity!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

Ummm....Asparagus!  Yum!


----------



## spork (May 8, 2011)

It might turn into an interesting home made mayo...


----------



## luvs (May 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ummm....Asparagus! Yum!


 
plz lemme know if you make that & it's yummy!~


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2011)

spork said:


> It might turn into an interesting home made mayo...



I said the same thing to Chef Munky in PM...we were discussing the beauty  aspects of olive oil...shiny!


----------



## taxlady (May 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I said the same thing to Chef Munky in PM...we were discussing the beauty  aspects of olive oil...shiny!



Don't use olive oil as suntan lotion. When I was on vacation in Spain in the early 70s, they sold olive oil as suntan lotion. I don't burn easily, but I was getting sunburnt. I didn't use it one day and didn't burn. I used it again after a few days of not burning and sure 'nuff, I burnt again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Don't use olive oil as suntan lotion. When I was on vacation in Spain in the early 70s, they sold olive oil as suntan lotion. I don't burn easily, but I was getting sunburnt. I didn't use it one day and didn't burn. I used it again after a few days of not burning and sure 'nuff, I burnt again.



I learned that one in the 70's too, only it was baby oil...we were talking about it as a moisturizer mayo for hair.

Besides, I never go out in daylight anyway...I slink around in the shadows. If there is a chance sunlight might be a problem, I have my handy-dandy SPF 6000.


----------



## taxlady (May 9, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I learned that one in the 70's too, only it was baby oil...we were talking about it as a moisturizer mayo for hair.
> 
> Besides, I never go out in daylight anyway...I slink around in the shadows. If there is a chance sunlight might be a problem, I have my handy-dandy SPF 6000.



Olive oil is worse. I used to use mineral oil and never had a problem with that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Olive oil is worse. I used to use mineral oil and never had a problem with that.



I still got par-broiled...of course, at an elevation of over 7000 ft...


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2011)

I tasted the Blood Orange olive oil when I was at The Old Oil Shop in Chicago...but passed it up and went with the Persian lime olive oil instead. On Saturday, I used it as part of a marinade for tiger shrimp (BBQ'd). I added roasted garlic, chipolte chili powder (1/8th tsp), red pepper flakes, fresh chopped chives from the garden, and fresh majoram, and about 2 T of pear wine. The shrimp was YUMMY. I made a dipping sauce for the shrimp using the same and topped the shrimp with a sauce of tomatoes, garlic, majoram, and a drop of habernaro pepper sauce. 

I've used the lime olive oil for salad dressing. My discussion with the shop owner was that the citrus-flavored olive oils work well with chicken, seafood, salad, and veggies. The bottle is small, so I'm saving it for special things now--chicken, seafood, and maybe asparagus...

I use EVOO as a moisturizer on my skin (this is my nighttime moisturizer). It works well.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2011)

I was curious about how to make citrus-fruit infused olive oil. I found this link:

Lemon Infused Olive Oil - How to Make Lemon Infused Olive Oil


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I tasted the Blood Orange olive oil when I was at The Old Oil Shop in Chicago...but passed it up and went with the Persian lime olive oil instead. On Saturday, I used it as part of a marinade for tiger shrimp (BBQ'd). I added roasted garlic, chipolte chili powder (1/8th tsp), red pepper flakes, fresh chopped chives from the garden, and fresh majoram, and about 2 T of pear wine. The shrimp was YUMMY. I made a dipping sauce for the shrimp using the same and topped the shrimp with a sauce of tomatoes, garlic, majoram, and a drop of habernaro pepper sauce.
> 
> I've used the lime olive oil for salad dressing. My discussion with the shop owner was that the citrus-flavored olive oils work well with chicken, seafood, salad, and veggies. The bottle is small, so I'm saving it for special things now--chicken, seafood, and maybe asparagus...
> 
> I use EVOO as a moisturizer on my skin (this is my nighttime moisturizer). It works well.



That shrimp marinade sounds great!  Thanks!  The soba noodle salad was great, I added some greens to it.

I thought of it as a moisturizer because it was gifted to me from the company I purchased my shampoo, facial cleansers, etc from.  Yes, blood orange.  They were the room amenities at the Lodge we stayed at in Whitefish and I loved how they made my hair smell like oranges. So I looked them up and placed an order.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2011)

I thought I would prefer the blood orange olive oil but when I tasted the lime, I was sold--it has a more subtle topnote. I'm keeping mine in the fridge now that I opened it--are you? The shrimp was really nice--I did the marinade and sauce by taste except for the chilpolte chili powder. And, I did add some grated lime zest (I prefer lime with seafood instead of lemon) to the tomato sauce (which, the tomatoes were san marizano <sp> that I had seeded and skinned and tossed in the freezer last summer...they tasted as if they'd come out of the garden that morning!) and to the dipping sauce I added a bit of lime zest as well.

When we bbq'd the shrimp, we basted it with the remaining marinade. I find that seafood tends to stick. The shrimp were obviously skwered and we flipped them. It took about 6-7 minutes for the shrimp--I think the DH had the heat at medium.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2011)

No fridge here...the bottle is too tall and there's no room.  It's about a half size fridge for an apartment.

Recipe sounds great, I'll be looking into that.  Now I have to go looking for Lime Olive Oil...


----------



## CWS4322 (May 11, 2011)

The marinade recipe I used for the shrimp was inspired by this one from the LCBO Food and Drink Magazine:

Recipe Details

Wish I could claim I was creative enough to come up with it all on my own, but I wasn't. I was pdfing recipes from past issues so I could get rid of the hard copies and this one caught my eye in that issue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2011)

I had a discussion today about the different flavors of oils.  My two co-workers in the office don't know that Olive Oil has a distinct flavor.  So, I have created a little sampler, EVOO, Grapeseed Oil and Sunflower Oil.  We'll see.  LOL!


----------

